# Home made anchor retreiver???



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

Has anyone ever made one before? Seems a basket ball, cargo net and a ring would work on a smaller anchor. I have only seem them in one size that handles much bigger anchors than mine. Any suggestions?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

They are made in I knowthree sizes (I have the..first two) ....11.5"...15.5" and a 18.5" diameter. As far as to retrive...A ring from sealark is the thing.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks again Ron,







I have plenty If interested give me a call, PM or Reply. As Pictured if you drop mine when rigging ityou don't loose it.

Ron 850-712-2603


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Sealark are 100x better than the store bought ones! Bent the one that came with the ball on the first trip. Got one from sealark to replace it and it still looks like I just picked it up from him. Has pulled my anchor over 100 times with it.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

> *eddy2419 (12/12/2009)*Has anyone ever made one before? Seems a basket ball, cargo net and a ring would work on a smaller anchor. I have only seem them in one size that handles much bigger anchors than mine. Any suggestions?


GET YOURVOIT ANCHOR BALL................WHILE SUPPLIES LAST!!!

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=en&q=tetherball&cid=15248163848971748175&sa=title#p


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Snagged Line (12/12/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *eddy2419 (12/12/2009)*Has anyone ever made one before? Seems a basket ball, cargo net and a ring would work on a smaller anchor. I have only seem them in one size that handles much bigger anchors than mine. Any suggestions?
> ...


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I have only seem them in one size




The Polyballs can be bought in many different sizes.



9in, 12in, 15in, 18in, 21in & 27in.



They are made by : Taylor Made - Tuff End Inflatable Vinyl Buoys


----------



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

You will be much better off buying one from Sealark. Great gear!!!


----------

